# Transfer from Boston Logan airport to South Station



## Ispolkom (Nov 10, 2011)

Mrs. Ispolkom and I are flying into Boston in a week and a half, then taking Acela to Washington. It would seem the sensible way to transfer between the airport and South Station is the Silver Line.

Am I correct in understanding that the fare is $2, and that there are farecard machines at the airport that will take credit cards, or should I be sure I have a bunch of ones so that I can pay exact fare?

I'm sure to Bostonians the answer to this question is trivially obvious, but having been surprised in Chicago by the L's remarkably traveler-unfriendly set-up, I'd appreciate some reassurance.


----------



## amamba (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi! Yes, you are right in that taking the silver line is the fastest/best way from Logan to South Station. The silverline will come right to the terminals, too, so you don't have to take the bus connector like with the blue line.

However, I haven't taken the silverline in a while, so I'm not sure if there are MBTA charlie card machines at the airport terminals. I would assume that there are - I know that the farecard machines are obviously at the blue line stop, but that is a (free) bus ride away from the terminals. Can anyone clarify as the location of charliecard machines in the terminals - I think they might be on the baggage claim level.

When you board a silver line bus, there is a machine right next to the driver. You tap your charlie card against it (proximity reader) to deduct the fare. You might be able to pay with exact change - but I'm not 100% sure.

Also, if you buy a "charlie ticket" the fare is $2, but if you have a reloadable charlie card the fare is $1.70. Except I don't think you can get a charliecard from the fare machines, you would probably have to pick it up at the stupid MBTA ticket window at Downtown crossing.

Sorry to be so wishy-washy. I am sure someone who has traveled more recently through Logan to the silver line can give you better information. I almost always have a charlie card already loaded with money so I don't have to worry about these specifics.


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 10, 2011)

I took a bus, don't remember which line, from Logan to South Station once about 4 yrs ago. I don't remember any details except that it was easy and one arrived in front of the air terminal about 10 minutes after I got out there after retrieving baggage.

South Station Bus terminal is the building directly next to the train station, an easy walk even with luggage on wheels and/or shoulder bags.


----------



## The Journalist (Nov 10, 2011)

When I flew into Logan last summer I also used the Silver Line to get to South Station (then used the Red to get to a Green....) There were ticket machines in the terminal, on the lower floor. They took credit cards. For one trip, though, don't bother with the CharlieCard-I think there's a nominal one-time charge to get them-just get paper CharlieTickets. I was staying in Boston for several days so I got a 7-day ticket.

The Silver Line's kind of weird. It's a bus that drives normally on surface roads, then goes into tunnel and raises trolley poles to run off electricity underground.


----------



## TCRT (Nov 10, 2011)

I take the T to and from the airport about once a month. Here's what my memory tells me:

- There are ticket machines in the terminals on the baggage claim level. Typically, they are near the exits nearest the actual Silver Line stop (there are signs). At terminal C, for example, the machine is actually outside at the bus stop next to the building. If you let me know what terminal you are flying into I might be able to tell you where the machine is if it's one of the terminals I use.

- The ticket machines do NOT give out the plastic Charlie Cards. You can only get a Charlie Ticket at them, which as the previous poster noted makes the fare $2 instead of $1.70. Once you board the bus, you simply insert the stored value ticket into the slot on the farebox in the direction indicated. The farebox will also take cash if you don't have time to get a Charlie Ticket.

- It's worth noting that many of the people taking the Silver Line from Logan have never taken the MBTA before, and the drivers are therefore usually fairly forgiving and helpful.


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 10, 2011)

TCRT said:


> If you let me know what terminal you are flying into I might be able to tell you where the machine is if it's one of the terminals I use


We're flying American Airlines, which seems to arrive at Terminal B.

I've never flown into Logan, and appreciate the advice of locals. We could have flown directly to Washington, but why do that when you can fit in an Acela run?


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 10, 2011)

The plastic CharlieCards are free at the T subway stations, but as noted above, no Cards from the vending machines. Since you're just going to South Station for the Acela, I'd just push a $5 bill into the farebox for both of you and let the MBTA keep the change. Far less hassle than hunting down the ticket vending machine or inserting a series of singles.

If you're a regular Amtrak rider and want more points, book BOS-NYP-WAS to double your take for as little as $0 more!


----------



## TCRT (Nov 11, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> TCRT said:
> 
> 
> > If you let me know what terminal you are flying into I might be able to tell you where the machine is if it's one of the terminals I use
> ...


Unfortunately, Terminal B is the one terminal I almost never use. However, the airport website has a map showing the location of the bus stop used by the Silver Line. Use the "Ground Transportation" menu on the left to show the Silver Line stop. The ticket vending machine should be close by. They look like this.


----------

